# Zen kernel and Liquorix kernel install?

## janga8

Hi all,

I read that the Zen kernel or the Liquorix kernel can increase performance, which is valuable as I play games on a laptop.

I have two questions being:

1) Why is zen-sources hardmasked, what is unstable about it in gentoo and why does it not even say the package is available for any architecture (as said here: http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-kernel/zen-sources) but is listed in emerge -s?

2) How can I replace my current kernel with the Zen kernel? Every time I try and change my config and install the new one my system does not boot.

The commands I run to do this are

```

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

make install
```

Thanks in advance,

Janga

----------

## mir3x

1) Not sure, why zen is hardmasked ( project was abandoned probably) , but all u need from zen u can find in pf-sources or geek-sources (init6 overlay, but i recommend pf anyway).

  Performance might come from BFS cpu scheduler, or its rather more smooth desktop I think.

2) U dont have initrd, but u might not need, just enable all u need to boot as NOT module - probably disk controllers and extX support, come back later with some errors.

U might need also to do make firmware_install, and using make xconfig instead menuconfig is simpler

----------

## janga8

Hi thanks for the response.

I will install pf-sources (these are masked too, do you know why?)

My kernel boots fine, it is only when I try to update/reconfigure my kernel that it screws over. 

my config can be found here, http://bpaste.net/show/497614/ I am not very good at knowing what to enable/disable as this is my first manual kernel config so if there is anything I need to enable/disable can you say so? Thanks!

----------

